# Komisches Geräusch mit Xbox one Controller?



## Krokoko (3. Juni 2020)

Hi, ich habe mir heute einen Xbox one Controller für den Pc gekauft, Aber immer wenn es In-Game etwas lauter wird kommt ein Knirschen bzw. Knistern durch meine Kopfhörer, ich kann es mir nicht erklären. Es passiert sowohl mit Kabel als auch Wireless, ich habe das Kabel und den Wireless-Dongle schon an jedem USB-Port meines Pcs ausprobiert. Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2020)

Rein zum Verständnis: Hast die den Kopfhörer am Controller oder am PC angeschlossen?


----------

